# Der Blackguard als DD.



## HGVermillion (1. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread wird sowieso aufgemacht wenn man erstmal die möglichkeit hat den Gardisten zu spielen, somit wollen wir das mal eindämmen und fragen nun mal in die Runde.

Blackguard als DD gespielt, das für und wieder, Ja warum macht er auf Maximalen Schaden getrimmt gut angelegt ist. Nein, warum er als Tank mit Schild und Schwert besser zurechtkommt, und welche Rolle spielt er als Debuffer/Buffer für die Gruppe.

/discuss (aber bitte erst anfangen wenn er spielbar ist)


----------



## Gramarye (1. Dezember 2008)

naja in der beschreibung auf der website kommt der BG ja eher als offtank rüber und deswegen wäre es bestimmt nicht schlecht ihn auf Damage zu spielen. Dagegen spricht jedoch, dass er sicher auch mit schild sehr gut tanken kann und dann auch etwas mehr aushält.


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Dezember 2008)

Der BG baut ja durch den schaden den er austeilt Hass-Punkte auf. Das spricht finde ich dafür, dass er Offensiv bestimmt auch viel Schaden raushaut.


----------



## Szputnyik (2. Dezember 2008)

jaja... der wird sicherlich ne gute schadenksklasse! die hass leiste wirds bestimmt raushauen. sieht man ja am eisenbrecher! 

/ironie off

Hass = Groll

Das wirdn Eisenbrecher.... kein DD


----------



## heretik (2. Dezember 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> jaja... der wird sicherlich ne gute schadenksklasse! die hass leiste wirds bestimmt raushauen. sieht man ja am eisenbrecher!
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> ...



Aber es steht doch in der Beschreibung!
Und er schaut doch so schneidig und gefährlich aus!
Und... und!


----------



## Gramarye (2. Dezember 2008)

also wenn man sich die fähigkeiten anschaut (wardb.com), dann sieht man, er macht DMG aber net sooo super gut. er ist glaube ich mehr auf Toughness ausgelegt und auf das lange überleben.


----------



## mirror-egg (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte nicht das er der super dd schlecht hin wird, sondern, dass er wahrscheinlich etwas mehr schaden macht als die anderen Tanks. dafür aber nicht ganz so viel aushält.


----------



## Fenrik (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das so verstanden, dass er quasi DER dmg-dealer unter den Tanks ist. Und warum soll er kein Schaden machen, nur weil er spiegelklasse vom Eisenbrecher ist? Spiegelklassen sind nicht immer genau dasselbe.
Natürlich ist er ein Tank, schließlich muss er lange genug überleben um Hass aufzubauen um damit Schaden zu machen. Er wird warscheinlich zwar nicht so viel aushalten wie ein Chosen oder gar ein Schwarzork (oder halt ein Eisenbrecher, ai jai jai können die eigentlich sterben?^^), dies aber mit mehr dmg wieder ausgleichen.
Für die (Ex-)WoWler unter uns: BG = Off-Warri. Das ist zumindest das was ich denke.


----------



## tintamarra (3. Dezember 2008)

Fenrik schrieb:


> Ich hab das so verstanden, dass er quasi DER dmg-dealer unter den Tanks ist. Und warum soll er kein Schaden machen, nur weil er spiegelklasse vom Eisenbrecher ist? Spiegelklassen sind nicht immer genau dasselbe.
> Natürlich ist er ein Tank, schließlich muss er lange genug überleben um Hass aufzubauen um damit Schaden zu machen. Er wird warscheinlich zwar nicht so viel aushalten wie ein Chosen oder gar ein Schwarzork (oder halt ein Eisenbrecher, ai jai jai können die eigentlich sterben?^^), dies aber mit mehr dmg wieder ausgleichen.
> Für die (Ex-)WoWler unter uns: BG = Off-Warri. Das ist zumindest das was ich denke.



Wo hast du das so verstanden? Im Fluff-Text? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lies dir mal die Beschreibungen anderer Klassen durch. Da kann man ALLES reininterpretieren und rein nach dem Fluff klingt das unglaublich UBER alles.
Der BG spielt sich nicht anders als alle anderen Tanks auch und er macht nicht mehr Schaden als andere Tanks auch. Ihn zum Off-Tank zu machen bringt nicht mehr oder weniger als bei anderen Tanks auch. Der dritte Skillbaum ist halt bei allen Tanks unterschiedlich und im Fall vom BG ists als Anti-Caster-Krams gedacht oder gemacht. Das kann als Reihenbrecher nützlich sein, wenn man sich dann halt auch Ziele aussucht, die taugen (=gegnerische Caster-Heiler oder den Feuermagier).

Ich hab nichts gegen Off-Tanks, wirklich nicht. Aber es wäre toll, wenn sich nicht jetzt JEDER (und dessen Mutter) darauf versteifen muss, nen Off-Tank-Dunkelelf zu spielen in der Hoffnung, das DMG-Meter in die Höhe zu treiben und sonst gar nichts. Das würde echt anstrengend werden, in einer MENGE verlorener Szenarien enden und dabei geht mehr als sowas.


----------



## Kafka (3. Dezember 2008)

So, hab den BG ma bissal angetestet. Hab ihn zwar erst auf lv 6 aber der klatscht mit na Stangenwaffe schon gut was weg also absolut DD tauglich. Und mit Schild und Schwert hald typischer Tank, aber ich geh ma davon aus das er mit höherer Stufe und den Buffs noch richtig genial wird.


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> So, hab den BG ma bissal angetestet. Hab ihn zwar erst auf lv 6 aber der klatscht mit na Stangenwaffe schon gut was weg also absolut DD tauglich. Und mit Schild und Schwert hald typischer Tank, aber ich geh ma davon aus das er mit höherer Stufe und den Buffs noch richtig genial wird.



Jo, du hast ihn erst auf Lv 6. Auf Lv 6 ist ein Schwarzork auch noch ne Knüppelmaschine.

Alle Tanks machen Anfangs richtig dick Schaden mit ner Zweihandwaffe. Relativiert sich halt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Stancer (3. Dezember 2008)

Eben und der BG ist quasi das Gegenstück zum Eisenbrecher, jedenfalls von der Mechanik und die werden sich dann auch vom Schaden her nicht so viel geben.

Und nu zeigt mir mal, wann ihr nen EB mal im Szenario gesehen habt, der unter den TOP DD´ler war ? Ich meine in T4, ich jedenfalls noch nie.


Der Ritter wird nen Gegenstück zum Auserkorenen mit seinen Auren.


Also gebt es auf. BG ist vom Archetyp her Tank und wird es auch immer bleiben. 

Fett aushalten und Fett Damage gibt es in WAR nicht !!!


----------



## heretik (3. Dezember 2008)

Da muss ich widersprechen... Tanks führen tatsächlich ab und an mal die Schadensstatistik im T4 an. Das liegt allerdings nicht daran, dass sie so hohen Schaden ausspucken, sondern meist daran, dass sie einfach länger stehen als der Rest der Besatzung. Quasi DOTs in schwerer Rüstung.


----------



## thessy (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr auf Teufel komm raus einen Tank zum DMG Dealer "degradieren" wollt.
Klar wird er mit 2 Hand bissl mehr Schaden machen, aber er wird nie ein DMG Dealer werden.

Ich denke die Gardistenschwemme wird sich schnell auflösen wenn die Leute merken dass es eben doch "nur" nen Tank ist.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall hin und weg von dem Char, wird definitiv mein Main werden, bin richtig verliebt in sie :-)


----------



## Szputnyik (3. Dezember 2008)

Archetyp: Tank. Das steht doch bei der Charakterauswahl oder nicht? Wieso steht das da wohl? Wenn er doch soviel Schaden machen könnte, hieße es dann nicht "DD"? Geht mal vom Glauben weg, Tanks könnten mit 2hand waffen alles niederreißen. lvl1-30 sagt garnichts über den Charakter aus. T4 ist was zählt! Und er ist und bleibt ein Tank. Kein DD! Wieso hat denn sonst Ordnung nicht einen "DD Tank"? Und zum Thema Hass aufbauen und wenns dann voll ist reißt er alles nieder... klaro! genau wie der eisenbrecher!

Tanks sehen genial aus und halten viel aus. Aber dass sie noch guten schaden machen wäre zu viel verlangt und nicht sinnvoll für die balance


----------



## Stancer (3. Dezember 2008)

Was auch erklärt, wieso die ganzen 2H Chosen/Schwertmeister mittlerweile ausm T4 verschwunden sind und schon fast ein Tankmangel besteht.


----------



## softcake_orange (4. Dezember 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> Archetyp: Tank. Das steht doch bei der Charakterauswahl oder nicht? Wieso steht das da wohl? Wenn er doch soviel Schaden machen könnte, hieße es dann nicht "DD"? Geht mal vom Glauben weg, Tanks könnten mit 2hand waffen alles niederreißen. lvl1-30 sagt garnichts über den Charakter aus. T4 ist was zählt! Und er ist und bleibt ein Tank. Kein DD! Wieso hat denn sonst Ordnung nicht einen "DD Tank"? Und zum Thema Hass aufbauen und wenns dann voll ist reißt er alles nieder... klaro! genau wie der eisenbrecher!
> 
> Tanks sehen genial aus und halten viel aus. Aber dass sie noch guten schaden machen wäre zu viel verlangt und nicht sinnvoll für die balance




*ARCHETYP: SCHWERER NAHKÄMPFER*

Archetyp "Tank" gibt es nicht. DD Tanks gibt es ebenfalls nicht in Warhammer. Es gibt nur Off und Def Tanks.


----------



## DecxX (4. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Archetyp "Tank" gibt es nicht.



Natürlich gibt es den Archetyp*e* Tank.
Nur weil er offiziell anders genannt wird, schliesst das dessen Existenz doch nicht aus..


----------



## Moagim (4. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> *ARCHETYP: SCHWERER NAHKÄMPFER*
> 
> Archetyp "Tank" gibt es nicht. DD Tanks gibt es ebenfalls nicht in Warhammer. Es gibt nur Off und Def Tanks.



Stell das Spiel mal auf Englisch. 

Einfach im Spiel /language 1 tippen, danach neustarten.
Jetzt geh in die Charerstellung und schau mal was bei Chosen/Ork/Gardist/Schwertmeister/Eisenbrecher/Ritter als Beschreibung steht....RICHTIG da steht TANK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwelches deutsches blablub ist nur übersetzt und im Falle des Tanks, gibt es keine wörtliche deutsche Übersetzung die es genau in *einem Wort*  trifft. (Daher das "schwerer Nahkämpfer" etc..)
Man könnte es nur umschreiben : Schwer gepanzerter Nahkämpfer, dessen Aufgabe es ist, Heiler zu schützen Melees zu töten und der von Fernkämpfern zerlegt wird......So einen Roman schreibt doch niemand ernsthaft in eine Charerstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orginaltext = Englisch
 Der zählt und sonst nichts. Bei deutschen Übersetzungen sind normalerweise immer zuviele Fehler enthalten.

Du brauchst gar nicht erst mit deutschen Zitaten anfangen, das Orginalspiel ist englisch/amerikanisch nicht deutsch.

PS: Teilweise schon ziemlich üble Übersetzungsfehler im Spiel....leider auch so einiges vom Humor nicht lebend durch die Übersetzung gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (6. Dezember 2008)

Also zum lvln beleibe ich definitiv auf Bosheit. Die AE-Attacke die man mit 14 bekommt, zusammen mit ner guten Rotation und man macht mehrere Mobs (auch gleichzeitig) in sehr kurzer Zeit. Dazu am besten noch die erste Taktik aus dem Off-Pfad mitnehmen. Also was PvE betrifft so geht der BG da ganz schön ab.

Spätestens ab lvl 35 werde ich wohl eher auf Pein skillen, so holt man denke ich das Meisten aus dem BG im RvR raus.
Da lohnt es sich sogar die 4. Moralfähigkeit zu skillen, wie ich finde. Mal sehen..


----------



## Náyla. (8. Dezember 2008)

> Irgendwelches deutsches blablub ist nur übersetzt und im Falle des Tanks, gibt es keine wörtliche deutsche Übersetzung die es genau in einem Wort trifft. (Daher das "schwerer Nahkämpfer" etc..)



*Panzaaaa* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tankemstein (9. Dezember 2008)

mein BG ist lvl 15 und ich habe überwiegend pve gemacht.

der schaden ist schon ziemlich gut, aber die AP/Hass kosten sind vergleichsweise relativ hoch. 
ich kann im pve 3-4 gleichlvlige locker bekämpfen, aber es ist schon anstrengend mit der AP/Hass kontrolle.
auf meinem server ist es ziemlich schwer lvl angepasste 2h zu finden ( ah ist ziemlich leer ) deshalb weiss ich die volle 2h stärke noch nicht.

generell ist der bg aber ein tank für mich, dass heisst ab t3 werde ich nur 1h/schild gehen und entweder den tank-tree oder den anti-magie -tree nehmen.


----------



## Kiyon (9. Dezember 2008)

kauf dir doch die rufitems die du in den T2 burgen bekommst die waffen sind da eigtl ganz schick und sonst droppt das zeuch im pve oder in den szs


----------



## Tankemstein (9. Dezember 2008)

Kiyon schrieb:


> kauf dir doch die rufitems die du in den T2 burgen bekommst die waffen sind da eigtl ganz schick und sonst droppt das zeuch im pve oder in den szs




an ruf items dachte ich auch schon. wollte heute mal schauen gehen. bin erst gestern abend 15 geworden.

zu drops im pve und szs siehts eher schlecht aus. wobei das ja reine glücksache ist. mit meinem ersten char hatte ich sehr viel glück bei sowas, bei dem bg hält sich das glück noch versteckt.


----------



## Kiyon (9. Dezember 2008)

da müsste es ne glefe für lvl14 geben die ne weile hält ...glaub mit lvl19 kommt dann die neue aber bis dahin haste bestimmt was im ah gefunden^^mit glück oder halt quest


E: bin auch erst gestern 15 gewordn^^


----------



## Tankemstein (9. Dezember 2008)

Kiyon schrieb:


> E: bin auch erst gestern 15 gewordn^^



gratz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (10. Dezember 2008)

Was mir beim Gardisten momentan fehlt, ist eine Mechanik, die mit dem Eidfreund beim Eisenbrecher vergleichbar wäre. Ansonsten find ich ihn eigentlich ganz spaßig. 

Von den Sachen, die ich bisher (lvl 15) so gesehen habe, bekommt er aber eher Fähigkeiten, die das Ziel debuffen, und weniger gruppendienliche Dinge. Von daher könnte ich mir eine etwas offensivere Variante des Gardisten schon vorstellen. Allerdings eher in der Rolle, dass er im Assisttrain die DDler im Guard hält, während ein Schwarzork vermutlich besser dazu geeignet ist, die Supporter und Caster freizukicken.

Momentan im T2 haben wir als DoK/BG-Dio recht viel Fun. Wenn ich mir da noch nen Barbaren dazu vorstelle, kann man sicher recht viel weghauen, auch wenn man mit 1h/Schild rumläuft. Aber richtig einschätzen kann man das wohl erst, wenn man mal die ganze Palette an Abilities zur Verfügung hat. Und die beste Skillung ist dann eh immer die, die man auch spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (10. Dezember 2008)

Der BG ist mmn schon als DD geeignet, er wird zwar nicht den Schaden eines echten DDs erreichen, aber dadurch dass er den Widerstand senken kann sollte er wenn man den dritten Tree skillt (wegen Silence und Heilreduzierung) gegen Caster/Healer verherrend sein. Ob man dann mit 2-Hand, Schwert+Schild oder Speer+Schild rumläuft liegt dann am Spieler selber.


Im Moment lauf ich mit meinem lvl 14 BG auch mit nem Zweihänder rum weil der größere Schaden im PVE einfach den Schutz durch ein Schild überwiegt. Bei PQ benutze ich dann gegen Champions und Helden dann aber natürlich Schild und Schwert. Gegen einzelne Champions (zumindest im unteren Levelbereich) kommt man aber auch alleine mit Zweihänder ohne Probleme an, wenn man den Schild der Wut aufrechterhält. Dazu den Widerstand und die Stärke des Gegners reduzieren und man hat keine Probleme.


----------



## spikki (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Ich kann nicht verstehen warum bei allen Tankklassen sofort gefragt wird ob er auch als DD geeignet ist?
Eine EierlegendeWollmilchSau wird es hoffentlich nicht geben in diesem Spiel.
Nein...nein und nochmals nein ein >Tank ist kein DD<  !!
So etwas grausiges wie ich in der letzten Woche im SC erleben musste habe ich noch nicht gehabt .
Wo man hinschaut Röckchen tragende Lanzenschwinger die nix aber auch gar nix auf die Reihe bekommen.
Im T1 hat die Zerstörung, "da die BW's in dem lvl-Bereich noch nicht so viele FOTM skills haben" 
fast immer gewonnen!
Seit es die Super-Oba-Imba-Roxxor Klasse gibt, gewinnt die Ordnung fast zu 100%.
Ich habe extra meine Zauberin wieder aktiviert weil ich dachte :
"Oh Super, endlich mal Tanks die einen beschützen" ..... aber weit gefehlt.
Die rannten rum als ob ein Preis für den dämlichsten Lämming ausgelobt wurde
An was kann es wohl liegen?
Vielleicht gibt es zu viele ehemalige "Vergelter Paladine"  die Schaden machen wollen wie ein Krieger,
sich selbst heilen, wenn möglich noch'n Bubble und natürlich auch noch rezzen können.
Hurraaaaa ich verblöde .......
oder ich höre auf mir über solche Sachen Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Moagim (10. Dezember 2008)

Nein er ist nicht als DD geeignet.
DDler bedeutet man kann alles zerhacken auser Tanks.
Trifft auf den Gardisten nicht zu. Man kann wunderbar Tanks aus deren Rüstungen schälen, hat aber gegen Heiler genauso Probleme wie andere Tanks.
Und komm mal ins Visier eines Casters...ein BW grillt dich sogar leichter als einen Chosen.
 Würdest du ein DD sein, würden dich andere Melees locker zerpflücken. Kämpf mal gegen andere Melees....Gähn durch den hasschild (wenn man ihn spammt) kommt sogar noch weniger dmg durch als bei anderen tanks, eigentlich fast gar nichts mehr. 
Er ist somit ganz klar ein TANK kein DD.
Verwechselt OFFENSIV bitte nicht ständig mit DMG. 
Offensiv= vorrennen und aktiv um sich kloppen, das hat absolut nichts mit DD zu tun.
Deffensiv = Selbst die anwesenheit eines solchen Tanks, wenn er nicht zuschlägt geht dem Gegner auf den Geist. (Ritter und Chosen mit ihren Auren)
Das hat auch NICHTS mit NULL dmg zu tun.

Die dümmlichen Begriffe von off und deff Krieger in WoW kann man hiernicht übertragen, da bedeutet es nämlich wirklich off= dmg deff= kein dmg.

Scheinbar vergessen immer alle das der Buff in Szenarien nur die Attriute die man auf Klamotten hat skalliert. Trägt man nur Müll Klamotten mit 0 Werten skalliert da auch nichts. Da brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn ein 9er gardist alles zerhackt das unter 7 ist. 
Vergleiche kann man nur auf gleichem Level ziehen und da packt der Gardist keinen Runi.

Der Gardist läuft in die Richtung "Sabotagetank". Wäre er als DD geeignet, müsste er jeden Heiler zerhäckseln können....versuch das mal mit nem gleichlevligen Heiler. 
Wärend alles aufeinander kloppt renn mal vorbei und geh auf den einzelnen gleichleveligen Runi der von niemandem angegriffen wird (wer kennt es nicht....)
Wirst du solo nicht packen.
Er ergänzt  sich mit dem "Leibwächter" Chosen und dem "lebenden Rammbock" Ork.

Sämtliche Tanks sind bis ca Level 25 sehr stark was ihren relativen Schaden angeht, das läßt aber im T3 ziemlich rapide nach und im T4 nochmal deutlich.
Das ist beim Gardisten nicht anders.

Das große Plus beim Gardisten ist: er braucht keinerlei Kampfpausen einlegen, da er seine Aktionspunkte ständig wieder auffüllen kann bzw die 2 sekunden die noch cool down auf dem "aufladen" Skill sind kann man mit Hassangriffen weiter zuschlagen.
Des weiteren hat der Gardist gegen jede andere Klasse eine "Sabotage" Fähigkeit. Stärke/Int/Willen kann er beim Feind runterschrauben, auch den Blockwert reduziert er. Er ist wunderbar dazu geeignet alles so stark aufzuweichen, das die DDler abräumen können.

Durch sein Hasschild überlebt er auch  Situationen gegen andere Tanks recht gut.

Was seine Lebenspunkte angeht, ist er schlechter als Chosen und Orks. Auch hat sein "Hold the Line" Skill 60 Sekunden Cool down, was beim Chosen keinen Cool down hat. Das macht ihn an Open RvR Schlachten nicht wirklich brauchbar, wenn man eine Belagerungsreihe abschirmen muss. 60 sek ist einfach zu lang dazu, man steht 40 sek rum bis es wieder geht. (Fähigkeiten einsatz + AP regg = ca 20 sek)
Knockdown? nur wenn er blockt
Kick? erst im T3 dafür aber einen mit sehr hoher Reichweite (Rache für Tor Anroc)

Wenn es darum geht andere zu schützen in dem man Schaden am Team verhindert, nimmt man eher einen Chosen.
Wenn man lieber Schaden am Team verhindert, indem man dem Gegner die Möglichkeit nimmt Schaden anzurichten, dann spielt man besser Gardist.

Wer lieber Schaden am Team verhindern will ,indem er alles was Schaden macht ausschaltet......der spielt Barbar oder Hexenkriegerin.


----------



## Tankemstein (10. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube hier vermischen sich 2 diskussionen.

1. ist der tank ein dd´ler?
mmh ist ein auto ein fahrrad? also ein tank ist ein..überraschung.. tank!

2. wie ist die dmg fähigkeit des bg´s?
schon etwas sinnvoller, meiner meinung nach. unter dem gesichtspunkt "wie lvld sich ein bg im pve?". 
ich finde es schon interessant wie sich der dmg des bg entwickelt, da manche ja auch mit pve lvln und nicht nur mit rvr.

wenn ich einmal groß bin, also lvl 40 ist der dmg tree für mich nicht mehr existent, denn dann freue ich mich auf volle defensive oder anti-magie.
evtl schon früher.
aber ich muss ja auch bis dahin kommen. was nützen mir die schönsten debuffs, wenn ich beim questen 5 minuten für einen mob brauche?
also spielt der schaden hier schon eine rolle für mich.

also so einsichten wie " der dmg tree lohnt überhaupt nicht, da er nur maginal mehr schaden bringt" = dann kann ich auch vorher umspeccen und schonmal die anderen trees testen.

oder " der schadenstree bringt schon etwas" = gut dann lvl ich erstmal so.

nicht jeder der sich für den schadensaspekt interessiert ist ein " ich-will-die-eierlegende-wollmilchsau"

eidt : naja der titel des threads impliziert eindeutig punkt 1. aber eineige antworten beziehen sich auch auf punkt 2 ^^


----------



## DecxX (10. Dezember 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nein er ist nicht als DD geeignet.
> DDler bedeutet man kann alles zerhacken auser Tanks.



Dann ist meine Zauberin also ein.. Tank? Oder doch eine Heilklasse?


----------



## Moagim (10. Dezember 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Dann ist meine Zauberin also ein.. Tank? Oder doch eine Heilklasse?



netter Trollversuch.
Hauptsache dumm daher reden und die ersten zwei Zeilen zititeren. 

Wenn du den Post nur verstehst (obwohl er hier im Blackguard Forum steht) wenn man dir alle 4 Archetypen explizit noch dazu schreibt, tust du mir leid.
Das es bei dem Blackguard nur um Nahkampf ging bzw Nahkampf DD und Tank, ist wohl jedem klar. 
Wenn du mit deiner Zauberin irgendwas zerhackst....wie machst du das denn hm? gehst du hin und schlägst mit deinem Stab drauf ein? Damit bist du sicher sehr effektiv.
Das es bei "zerhacken" nicht um Fernkampf sondern nur um Nahkampf geht......ja ist wirklich schwer das zu verstehen

Aber wie gesagt netter Trollversuch.


----------



## DecxX (11. Dezember 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das es bei dem Blackguard nur um Nahkampf ging bzw Nahkampf DD und Tank, ist wohl jedem klar.



Nur weil du von falschen Prämissen ausgehst und dich folgend disqualifizierst, heisst das nicht, dass wir alle von falschen Prämissen ausgehen müssen.
Demzufolge brauche ich den Rest des Posts gar nicht zu zitieren, sonst kommt hier wieder die "Full Quote" schreiende Möchtegern Polizei und flamed mich zu.

Somit bist du (immer noch) im Unrecht und hast in keinster Weise entkräftet, was ich dir vorhielt.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin nicht im Geringsten der Meinung, der Black Guard sei ein DD.
Nur kannst du dies nicht behaupten und gleichzeitig falsche Vorstellungen eines DD's haben.



> Das es bei "zerhacken" nicht um Fernkampf sondern nur um Nahkampf geht......ja ist wirklich schwer das zu verstehen



Darum geht es nicht.
Wenn du sagst: "DDler bedeutet man kann alles zerhacken auser Tanks.", und dies mit dem oben genannten Satz begründest, dann heisst das, dass eine Karriere die nicht "zerhackt", kein "DDler" (DamageDealerler?) ist.


Grüsse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (11. Dezember 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Nur weil du von falschen Prämissen ausgehst und dich folgend disqualifizierst, heisst das nicht, dass wir alle von falschen Prämissen ausgehen müssen.
> Demzufolge brauche ich den Rest des Posts gar nicht zu zitieren, sonst kommt hier wieder die "Full Quote" schreiende Möchtegern Polizei und flamed mich zu.
> 
> Somit bist du (immer noch) im Unrecht und hast in keinster Weise entkräftet, was ich dir vorhielt.
> ...



Du hast mir gar nichts vorgehalten. 
Das einzige was du machst, ist zusammenhanglos deine Zauberin in ein Thema zu werfen, in dem es ausschließlich um das Thema Blackguard geht (dazu gibt es nämlich Unterforen).
Hätte ich das in ein ALLGEMEINES Thema geschrieben würdest du recht haben, aber nicht in einer speziellen Sparte, bei dem es von vornherein nur um Nahkampf geht.
Das es hier ein Missverständnis geben könnte, ob beim Thema Blackguard Ein Fernkampf DD gemeint werden könnte....natürlich kann DAS passieren....wenn man blind ist.

Du versuchst nur zu trollen, ohne irgendwelche Inhalte rüberzubringen.



DecxX schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst: "DDler bedeutet man kann alles zerhacken auser Tanks.", und dies mit dem oben genannten Satz begründest, dann heisst das, dass eine Karriere die nicht "zerhackt", kein "DDler" (DamageDealerler?) ist.
> 
> 
> Grüsse.
> ...



Mit diesem Satz hast du nur bewiesen, das du lediglich die ersten zwei Sätze gelesen hast und dir daraus schnell etwas zusammenreimst. Vor allem hast du Skathocs Post nicht gelesen..sonst wäre der Zusammenhang klar.
Wenn du daraus wirklich ableiten solltest, das es NUR Nahkampf DDler gibt, dann hast du in keinerweise Interesse daran etwas im Bezug auf den Blackguard beizutragen, sondern nur daran Streit zu provozieren.
Aber extra für dich nocheinmal, da du dem Post Verlauf gar nicht folgen willst: Blackguard ist ein Nahkämpfer (Erstaunlich ich weiß)
Er richtet also Schaden im Nahkampf an----> Daher kam hier von einigen das er sich als Nahkampf DD sei. (Wenn man für DICH nochmal betonen muß das er kein Fernkämpfer oder Heiler ist..dann hast du nicht einen einzigen Post des Themas gelesen)

Darauf wird dann (logischerweise) erwidert das sie keine DDler sind weil:
Hier kommst du hereingeschneit und behauptest: Aber was ist dann mit Fernkämpfern und Heilern......

Jetzt auch noch die Dreistigkeit zu besitzen, das man als Poster der vom Thema wegführt auch noch einen wichtigen Punkt erwähnt. Lächerlich

Das hier Fernkämpfer und Heiler im --->Blackguard<---- Forum gar nicht zur Debatte stehen. Ja, das ist wirklich unvorstellbar.

Es ist immer schwer für Leute einem Post Verlauf zu folgen, ich weiß. 
Es ist eine Qual mehrere Post zu lesen da könnte man ja auf einen Gesprächsverlauf kommen. Viel einfacher ist es sich nur die ersten Zeilen rauszusuchen und mit sinnlosen einzeiligen Posts vom Thema wegzuführen.


----------



## Pente (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bitte euch private Diskussionen per PM zu führen. Diskussionen die hier unmittelbar zum Thema gehören sind weiterhin erwünscht solange sie in angemessenem Ton geführt werden. Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.


----------



## pbODW (11. Dezember 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Der Gardist läuft in die Richtung "Sabotagetank".




Habe den Gardisten mittlerweile auf Level 17 und bisher kann ich die obige Aussage nur unterstreichen. Die umfangreichen Debuff-Skills die er bisher hat machen ihn zu einem guten Wegbereiter für die Nahkämpfer der eigenen Truppe. Ich hatte schon öfter das Duell mit einem gleichleveligen Runenpriester und in 95% aller Fälle schafft er es, mich solange hinzuhalten, bis seine Verstärkung eintrifft. Ich nenne die mittlerweile nur noch Nervzwerge. 

Die Schildfähigkeit und der Instant-AP Skill machen den Gardisten zu einem Dauer-Debuffer, der mit einem Schild bewaffnet schon recht lange mittendrin stehen kann, wenn er auch noch einen Heiler im Rücken hat, stapeln sich die Leichen um ihn herum. Hier die Feindrüstung runterschrauben und dot draufhauen, da Widerstand, Willenkraft oder Intelligenz senken, usw. Aber nicht weil er alleine alles umhaut, sondern in Kombination mit anderen Klassen die Kampfzeit erheblich verkürzt. Das ist aber mehr oder weniger bei allen Klassen so.

Im PVE levelt er sich mit seiner 2H-Pike geschmeidiger als der Auserkorene, da er wohl besser austeilt. Da PVE aber nicht der Schwerpunkt des Spiels ist, würde ich ihn auch nicht als Nahkämpferschadensklasse betrachten, sondern als Tank mit seinen spezifischen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## softcake_orange (21. Dezember 2008)

Also ich denke nicht, dass jemand den BG als echten DD spielen will. Wenn die Jungs hier schreiben DD, meinen sie "ich spiel ihn Off und nicht Deff". Ich denke jeder weiß, dass Tanks keine DDs sind und niemals sein werden. Es sollte aber auch niemanden davon abhalten sich nen Zweihänder zu schnappen. Wenn Myth sowas anbietet, ist es doch Ok. Es geht bei solchen Diskussionen einfach immer nur um den Neid der echten DDs. Sie können es auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, wenn eine Tankklasse sagt sie sei DD. Oder ein Jünger des Khaine sagt er sei DD. Ich denke man sollte demnächst mal eine andere Umschreibung nehmen als "DD". Ich spiele ihn als "Offensiven Nahkampf Tank" käme der Sache schon entgegen.

Habe den BG jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal angespielt und muss sagen, dass er mich ziemlich langweilt im Vergleich zum Schwertmeister. Hoffe das ändert sich noch im T3 und 4. Ich persönlich würde ihn auch mit ner Zweihandwaffe spielen, da ich Schilde einfach nicht mag. Trotzdem sehen die BG Schilde natürlich sehr nice aus.


----------



## Gazrath (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss mal zu dem Thema im Allgemeinen was sagen. Der Tank wird nie soviel Schaden wie ein Nahkampf-DD raushauen, was nicht bedeutet, dass eine 2-Handskillung sinnlos ist. Wer einen Tank schon ernsthaft gespielt hat weiß das. Mit einem Offtank-Pfad verdoppelt sich der Schaden auf ein Ziel aus Tanksicht locker.

Außerdem muss ich sagen, dass ich den Chosen und den BG eher als Supporter sehe. Beim Chosen durch die Auren und das der BG nicht mit dem IB zu vergleichen ist, erkennt man schon an der Art, wie er Hass gewinnt. Der IB muss gehauen werden (außer man nimmt eine taktik rein) und der BG kann hauen und bekommt trotzdem Hass. Deswegen macht es eher Sinn ihn offensiv einsetzen, auch weil er wie der Chosen einige Stoffi-Ärger-Skills hat.


----------



## Lelara (27. Dezember 2008)

So, kommen wir mal zu der Klasse Black Guard, ob er Dmg macht oder nicht. Wie ich sehe sprecht ihr alle von Low Level Bereichen, die überhaupt nicht relevant sind in dem Spiel, denn nur das Endgame ist entscheidend, der Blackguard level sich sehr easy wir habe unsere innerhalb der Pre-Release time auf stufe 30-39 gezockt und einige auf stufe 40 und haben geschaut was nun eigentlich seine Aufgabe ist.

Wir sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen das er im RvR die idealste klasse ist, die als Assistleader agiert, dabei auf 2hand geskillt (man kann ja immer noch auf S/S wechseln)  der dmg ist defenitiv höher man bekommt kommt auf knapp 30% mehr dmg als 2 Hand BG. Ein Tank ist er nicht, da er sich nicht hinten bei den Heilern aufhält oder sie zu beschützen hat, da der BG Hass angewiesen ist, muss er  vorne mit kämpfen und zusammen mit einem Chaosbarbar seine Arbeit verrichten. Sprich Heiler attacken /caster attacken/ stören / dabei bekommt er die Rolle des Debuffers und Kicker’s(Er wird auch als Homerun King bezeichnet) . Knockdown ist dahingehend überflüssig da ja eh permanent immunity vorhanden ist bei der gegnerischen seite. Das einzige was durch 2H effektiv wegfällt ist das Bewachen auf den Chaosbarbar.

Sein dmg liegt in etwa bei kritt 500-1200 Krit je nach skilungl und temp, dazu muss aber gesagt sein das der BG ein sehr item intensiver char ist, sprich er steht und fällt mit seinem gear.

Das defensivpotenzial besteht eindeutig darin viel wiederstand zu haben und die kritchance der Gegner um knapp 60% zu senken.

Warum eignet er sich nicht hinten bei den castern und heilern zu sein: Das Problem am BG ist das er für alles Hass braucht und er nur hass durch Angriffe/Selbst getroffen zu werden/oder beschützen aufbauen kann, sprich in der Situation hinten beim heiler hat er nicht die Möglichkeit zB. heranstürmende HJ's zu CC‘n da ihm der Hass fehlt, ein chosen ist in der situation wesentlich effektiver.

Wenn noch fragen bestehen einfach Fragen

MfG Lelara


----------



## Salute (29. Dezember 2008)

Lelara schrieb:


> Sein dmg liegt in etwa bei kritt 500-1200 Krit je nach skilungl und temp, dazu muss aber gesagt sein das der BG ein sehr item intensiver char ist, sprich er steht und fällt mit seinem gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du das Wachposten-Set meinst, so ist die Boni bei jedem Tank gleich und der BG dann vergleichsweise wohl kaum mehr DMG aus dem Zweihänderpfad rausholt als sein Pendant der Eisenbrecher. 

Was mich zu der Frage führt, ob man die Rufpunkte neben Wiederstand/Initiative/Elementaresi/Körperesi auch noch in Stärke bzw. Stärke/Kampfgeschick rein machen soll.

Edit: Und wie wichtig denn nun die Geistresi für den BG ist.


----------



## Dralion (3. Januar 2009)

Lelara schrieb:


> So, kommen wir mal zu der Klasse Black Guard, ob er Dmg macht oder nicht. Wie ich sehe sprecht ihr alle von Low Level Bereichen, die überhaupt nicht relevant sind in dem Spiel, denn nur das Endgame ist entscheidend, der Blackguard level sich sehr easy wir habe unsere innerhalb der Pre-Release time auf stufe 30-39 gezockt und einige auf stufe 40 und haben geschaut was nun eigentlich seine Aufgabe ist.
> 
> Wir sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen das er im RvR die idealste klasse ist, die als Assistleader agiert, dabei auf 2hand geskillt (man kann ja immer noch auf S/S wechseln)  der dmg ist defenitiv höher man bekommt kommt auf knapp 30% mehr dmg als 2 Hand BG. Ein Tank ist er nicht, da er sich nicht hinten bei den Heilern aufhält oder sie zu beschützen hat, da der BG Hass angewiesen ist, muss er  vorne mit kämpfen und zusammen mit einem Chaosbarbar seine Arbeit verrichten. Sprich Heiler attacken /caster attacken/ stören / dabei bekommt er die Rolle des Debuffers und Kicker’s(Er wird auch als Homerun King bezeichnet) . Knockdown ist dahingehend überflüssig da ja eh permanent immunity vorhanden ist bei der gegnerischen seite. Das einzige was durch 2H effektiv wegfällt ist das Bewachen auf den Chaosbarbar.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank,

endlich mal ein post der auch was nutzt und mit erfahrungen aus dem relativen endgame auftischt.


----------



## jeNoova (5. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich hab meine Traumklasse gefunden <3


----------



## Gookitz (6. Januar 2009)

Lelara schrieb:


> So, kommen wir mal zu der Klasse Black Guard, ob er Dmg macht oder nicht. Wie ich sehe sprecht ihr alle von Low Level Bereichen, die überhaupt nicht relevant sind in dem Spiel, denn nur das Endgame ist entscheidend, der Blackguard level sich sehr easy wir habe unsere innerhalb der Pre-Release time auf stufe 30-39 gezockt und einige auf stufe 40 und haben geschaut was nun eigentlich seine Aufgabe ist.
> 
> Wir sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen das er im RvR die idealste klasse ist, die als Assistleader agiert, dabei auf 2hand geskillt (man kann ja immer noch auf S/S wechseln)  der dmg ist defenitiv höher man bekommt kommt auf knapp 30% mehr dmg als 2 Hand BG. Ein Tank ist er nicht, da er sich nicht hinten bei den Heilern aufhält oder sie zu beschützen hat, da der BG Hass angewiesen ist, muss er  vorne mit kämpfen und zusammen mit einem Chaosbarbar seine Arbeit verrichten. Sprich Heiler attacken /caster attacken/ stören / dabei bekommt er die Rolle des Debuffers und Kicker’s(Er wird auch als Homerun King bezeichnet) . Knockdown ist dahingehend überflüssig da ja eh permanent immunity vorhanden ist bei der gegnerischen seite. Das einzige was durch 2H effektiv wegfällt ist das Bewachen auf den Chaosbarbar.
> 
> ...




Mal angenommen diese vergleichweise "Glasskanone von Tank" (siehe link -> http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=21#13:...9366:9367:9354) Die Skillung eignet sich meiner Meinung nach für Anhäufungen von Tanks mit Monstrous Rending, aber da war ja das Problem mit dem KoTBS und OYG. AOE ist in dem Fall eher negativ nicht wahr? Kann OYG abgewehrt werden? Disrupt ?

Diese Skillung hier stell ich mir auch Effektiv vor um die hinteren Reihen auszulöschen -> http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=21#7:1...0:9381:9382:613

Und das hier würde ich als 2h Testen ob die Utility des BG immer noch ausreicht um Einschlag zu machen. http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=21#0:0...9354:503::::606 Die nervende Skillung die man auch mit Str Gear fahren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Persönlich wäre das mein RvR 2h Favorit wenn es denn auch in der Praxis wie in der Theorie klappt.


----------



## Salute (6. Januar 2009)

Gookitz schrieb:


> aber da war ja das Problem mit dem KoTBS und OYG. AOE ist in dem Fall eher negativ nicht wahr? Kann OYG abgewehrt werden? Disrupt ?




Was bitte ist ein OYG?

Für Zweihnad werd ich mal http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=21#13:...:9360:9354:9367 ausprobieren wenns soweit ist. Übrigens scheinen die Werte von der "Hastened Doom" Taktik nicht richtig angezeigt, da ich zB beim Buffed Karriere Planer nur bis maximal 120 Hp-reduce pro Critt komme und bei wardb ists das Doppelte. Die genaue Anordung der restlichen Taktiken steht noch nicht fest, da ich zwischen "Swift Fury/Unhaltbarer Zorn" und "Thirst for Death/Nach Tod dürsten schwanke.

Ab RR 50 werd ich mal so skillen http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...10880:9:512:0:0


----------



## Gookitz (9. Januar 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein OYG?
> 
> Für Zweihnad werd ich mal http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=21#13:...:9360:9354:9367 ausprobieren wenns soweit ist. Übrigens scheinen die Werte von der "Hastened Doom" Taktik nicht richtig angezeigt, da ich zB beim Buffed Karriere Planer nur bis maximal 120 Hp-reduce pro Critt komme und bei wardb ists das Doppelte. Die genaue Anordung der restlichen Taktiken steht noch nicht fest, da ich zwischen "Swift Fury/Unhaltbarer Zorn" und "Thirst for Death/Nach Tod dürsten schwanke.
> 
> Ab RR 50 werd ich mal so skillen http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...10880:9:512:0:0



http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9367 < 2400 leben weniger ... is doch toll oder? Wenn man mit Crit equipt in eine gruppe tanks reinrennt was meinst du wie schnell man die debufft? Bei Stoffis geht das noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Debuff is Übel weil eigentlich entspricht 2400 Wounds debuff 2400 Schaden, zwar nur für 10 Sekunden, aber! Das beste daran ist das ein Heiler nicht einmal merkt das er ein paar Leute hat die einfach mal 1/4 schneller aus den latschen gehauen werden (da Leben prozentual angezeigt wird) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem richtigen Equipt ist das natürlich erst richtig Effektiv.

On Your Guard -> http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8015 Das Schadenschilds des Knight of the Blazing Sun, aber das stackt ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Salute (12. Januar 2009)

Gookitz schrieb:


> Der Debuff is Übel weil eigentlich entspricht 2400 Wounds debuff 2400 Schaden, zwar nur für 10 Sekunden



10 Sekunden müssten eigentlich für ein "weiches" Ziel reichen, wenn zusätzlich noch ein Chaos Barbar mit draufschlägt. Dazu kommt noch http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9344 , der die Chance beim Ziel um 10% erhöht kritisch getroffen zu werden.

"Reduces target's Wounds by 240 for 10 seconds *whenever* you critically hit." - würde es nicht bedeuten dass es stackt?! So kann man es bei der Übersetzung ins deutsche nämlich interpritieren. .. Und das dann in der Kombination mit http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9343 , bin mal gespannt, wie es in der Praxis so wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (12. Januar 2009)

Gookitz schrieb:


> Der Debuff is Übel weil eigentlich entspricht 2400 Wounds debuff 2400 Schaden, zwar nur für 10 Sekunden



10 Sekunden müssten eigentlich für ein "weiches" Ziel reichen, wenn zusätzlich noch ein Chaos Barbar mit draufschlägt. Dazu kommt noch http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9344 , der die Chance beim Ziel um 10% erhöht kritisch getroffen zu werden.

"Reduces target's Wounds by 240 for 10 seconds *whenever* you critically hit." - würde es nicht bedeuten dass es stackt?! So kann man es bei der Übersetzung ins deutsche nämlich interpritieren. .. Und das dann in der Kombination mit http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9343 . Das ganze mit einem gutem Crit-Gear, bin mal gespannt wie es in der Praxis so sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

